# How to convince my mom to get a second guinea pig



## shayna5445 (Mar 20, 2010)

I've wanted a second guinea pig for a while now...I just got her a bigger cage so that I can comfortably house 2 piggies. But there is one more problem...My mom doesn't want a second! I try to convince her but I think I need more facts or more reasons to get another one. She thinks that there will be double the mess and double the smell and double the trouble. But a second piggie is essential! My parents are separated and I spend 1 week here and 1 week at my dads alternating each week. I do all of the work already when I am here, so please don't suggest that I show more responsibility by taking better care of her. 
What can I say to my mom to make her understand? :confused1:


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

Two isn't that much different to one! Plus guinea pigs are social animals and it is better to keep them in pairs! They get lonely and it will especially if you are away from it for a week?. you could even contact your vet and most likely they will agree. sometimes it takes hearing it from a voice of authority/knowledge to make mums realise what's best  x


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

It is written in the RSPCA guidelines that guinea pigs should be kept in pairs. Yes it's double the mess and yes it's double the smell (I have 4 piggies living in a double hutch under my stairs!) BUT it's also double the pleasure plus your existing piggy will love you all the more for finding him a friend


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh yes bring out the RSPCA card...the RESPONSIBLE thing is to get another!!

Am not shouting or criticising you...just thats what you can say to your mum lol!! Good luck!! xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep, I'd mention the RSPCA (although in Canada, I'm not sure what you have!).


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

happysaz133 said:


> Yep, I'd mention the RSPCA (although in Canada, I'm not sure what you have!).


just randomly but did you make your signature banner yourself or did you use a website? it is really awesome and by the end of the week I will have too many pets to fit on the one ive been using- im already missing one!! x


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Tell her that wherever you got them from shouldn't have sold you a lone one in the first place!


----------



## shayna5445 (Mar 20, 2010)

ive told her that i need to get another one, i've told her that they do better in pairs and they are social animals. i've told her that getting another is the best option and it won't make that much of a difference, but still she is resisting. she says that if i get another, they are going in the basement, but my basement is cold! what if the piggies get too cold or get sick? i am DEFINITELY not putting them down there, besides, i'd rather have them in my room like i do now. does anyone have any facts or things i can say directly to her that would help??
THANKS!


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

ask her why exactly she minds them being in your room? If they smell more or make more mess (which they will do ) then you're the only one that has to put up with it.

At least she's said you can have one though, I suggest you go and get it, fix and bond them and then put them in your room. If she takes them down to the basement just keep bringing the cage back up to your room. She'll moan like hell but I bet she'll give in. Teenagers have more determination than parents! 
Is there even sunlight in the basement? if not just explain that they have to have some to maintain their immune systems or whatever it is guineas need natural light for.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

but to be honest, i dout you will find anywhere that is willing to sell ust 1 guinea pig, so u may have to get a pair, unless u look for a rescue x


----------



## shayna5445 (Mar 20, 2010)

Emmiiee said:


> but to be honest, i dout you will find anywhere that is willing to sell ust 1 guinea pig, so u may have to get a pair, unless u look for a rescue x


petsmart sells just 1 guinea pig even though they try and convince you to get 2, if i say that i already have one they will give me another for sure.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

I was very naughty when I was at home. I never asked I just got!
I wanted mice so I got some. Unfortunately I couldn't afford a cage (I was 8) so I adapted a drawer. My mam (who was scared of mice) nearly fainted when she tried to put some clothes away in my drawer. Being soft where animals are concerned, she bought me a cage instead of making me get rid of them :thumbup: 
I also got a budgie, rabbits, guinea pigs, dogs and cats that way - although to be fair, the dogs and cats were more mam than me!
Not that I am telling you you should just go and get one :0


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor lonely piggy  

what are u using as bedding? I find wood cat litter really keeps the wee smell down, u could just put a handful in the toilet corner.

be careful bonding a second piggy, u will need to really clean out the cage first so it smells neutral.


----------

